# One I Haven't Seen Before!



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

It's always a moment of anticipation when a new watch arrives to inspect it for condition - and to take a look inside.

I thought I was quite familiar with my era of MSTs, but this one came as a revelation - the MST 405?










Small 2nds of this age normally I'd expect a 364, 400 or 401 etc, but I'd never even heard of this one. It looks quite unusual for a Roamer, so I was thinking it might be a 'foreigner'? I note that it has the early Roamer-type of anti-shock.

It came in one rather nice-running Popular screw-back with no plating wear or nasties on the dial...except for the Radium!










Over to the expert...Trim, any clues?


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't seen this one before either. Certainly Roamer weren't proud enough to include it in any of their materials catalogues.

I have found it cross referenced though, as a BUSER 25 - which isn't a particularly well known or good quality movement maker.

I'm surprised they used this, when they had plenty in-house that would have met the requirements.

I'll have another look in the morning.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going to eat my words, I do have a datasheet for the 405. Yell if you want a copy.

Also, the movement has some interest, with the Vibrax 160E shock protection. Quite uncommon.

So, both horologically interesting and uncommon. What more can you want.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> I'm going to eat my words, I do have a datasheet for the 405. Yell if you want a copy.
> 
> Also, the movement has some interest, with the Vibrax 160E shock protection. Quite uncommon.
> 
> So, both horologically interesting and uncommon. What more can you want.


Yes thanks, I'd love to see a copy of any data you have on it.

The more I find out the more I realise how great a find it was, particularly as it seems to keep accurrate time. I'll know more when I've given it a long-term time check, and it's not often you find one of this age with no plate wear and a decent dial.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

I too have never seen that movement, and that's coming from the Roamer Owners Club founder! Must be quite a rare one - hang onto it!


----------

